# chest pain when bending over



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

i got a chest pain when i briefly bent over this morning in the shower. Is this also a symptom of my acid reflux. I also feel like I'm swallowing air when I swallow.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

Chest pain could be from reflux, as I have had chest pain related to reflux. But I had a cardiac check up to make sure and all was OK with the heart. The chest pain still occasional happens, without shortness of breath or any other cardiac symptoms. Have you seen a Doctor?char


----------

